# Teambildende Massnahme - Winterpokal 2008/2009



## MieMaMeise (5. Oktober 2008)

Man mag es kaum glauben, aber die Tage werden wieder kürzer und der Winter kommt langsam aber sicher auf uns zu gefröstelt. 
Es ist Zeit für den WINTERPOKAL. (vermutlich Anfang November)

Dieser Thread soll dazu dienen, einen Überblick zu schaffen, welche Teams schon vollständig sind, wer noch Anschluss sucht und wie die Teams aufgestellt sind. Im vergangenen Jahr wurde von Marco mit Unterstützung von Ralf ein lokales Ranking gebastelt, welches auch in diesem Jahr schön wäre, jedoch auch gepflegt werden möchte. Um den Beiden etwas Arbeit abzunehmen habe ich mir gedacht, die Teamkonstellationen einfach hier im Thread zu sammeln. Sollte eure interne Teambildung also abgeschlossen sein, schreibt ihr eure Zusammensetzung einfach hier rein und wir fügen euch dann hier hinzu (Seite wird noch angepasst). Auch wenn ihr noch keinem Team angehört könnt ihr diese Seite nutzen um zu gucken, wo noch Plätze frei sind.

Folgende Teams waren letztes Jahr im Köln/Bonner Raum aktiv:
*Team III*, *www.berg-bike-cup.de*, *SportsInTeam*, SevenUp, Team Tomburg, RSV Euskirchen II, Betreutes Fahren für Senioren, K F L - Team, Opladener Bahnhofsbiker, Die Pensionsschläfer, F i t f u c k e r f i v e, Rocking Snowflakes, Team Trödelkönig, Holladijo - der Berg ruft, B.a.R, Frosty 5 Rednoses, SpaßFrauenTeam, Wupperfrogs, RSV Euskirchen, Yeti-Ritter, Blind Guardian, Siebenjebirchs Zwerje, Geröllheimer

Aktuelle Infos findet ihr hier: www.mtbsite.de


----------



## ultra2 (5. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> *Folgende Teams waren letztes Jahr im Köln/Bonner Raum aktiv:*
> Team III, www.berg-bike-cup.de, SportsInTeam, SevenUp, Team Tomburg, RSV Euskirchen II, Betreutes Fahren für Senioren, K F L - Team, Opladener Bahnhofsbiker, Die Pensionsschläfer, F i t f u c k e r f i v e, Rocking Snowflakes, Team Trödelkönig, Holladijo - der Berg ruft, B.a.R, Frosty 5 Rednoses, SpaßFrauenTeam, Wupperfrogs, RSV Euskirchen, Yeti-Ritter, Blind Guardian, Siebenjebirchs Zwerje, Geröllheimer



Und wer hat es regional gewonnen? 

Genau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und wer hat es regional gewonnen?


Euer Ruhm währet nicht ewig, doch bis dahin habe ich die Aufzählung mal angepasst


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> ...und ich füge euch dann im ersten Beitrag mit hinzu. So bleibt eine Übersicht erhalten, auch wenn der Thread hier etwas länger werden sollte....


 
Bin mal gespannt, wie Du nach 12 Stunden Deinen ersten Thread, nachdem Du ihn verfasst hast, noch verändern willst .


----------



## Izual (5. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> *Noch auf der Suche nach einem Team sind:*
> Izual (640 Punkte/2007)




Da gibt es genügend andere die ohne Team da stehen und Werbung nötiger haben

Z.b. gibt es da meine liebe Frau die kein Team hat und die jenigen, dessen erster WP das wird! Die brauchen ja auch alle ein Team!


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt, wie Du nach 12 Stunden Deinen ersten Thread, nachdem Du ihn verfasst hast, noch verändern willst .


Na da müssen sich alle mal nen bissel beeilen ist doch ganz klar 
Konnte leider in der Hilfe darüber nichts finden wann die Beiträge gesperrt werden. In anderen Foren funktioniert das aber auch ohne Probleme bzw. kann das vom Moderator geändert werden. Gut dass du es ansprichst werde mich mal darum kümmern.


----------



## Deleted112725 (5. Oktober 2008)

Izual schrieb:


> Da gibt es genügend andere die ohne Team da stehen und Werbung nötiger haben
> 
> Z.b. gibt es da meine liebe Frau die kein Team hat und die jenigen, dessen erster WP das wird! Die brauchen ja auch alle ein Team!




Entschuldigung? Ich habe mein eigenes Team... und Du bist dabei  

guckst Du hier: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=246072


----------



## Spooky (5. Oktober 2008)

Hi Daniel,

da hat der Wolf recht, müsstest dich schon zum Mod machen lassen. 

Ich werde gleich mal schauen, das ich das Teamranking vom letzten Jahr wieder aktiviere und dort bereits die aktuellen Teams eingetragen werden können.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## ultra2 (5. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Euer Ruhm währet nicht ewig, doch bis dahin habe ich die Aufzählung mal angepasst



Quatsch, natürlich währt unser Ruhm ewig.


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Quatsch, natürlich währt unser Ruhm ewig.


Mit diesem 12h Defizit könntest du sogar Recht haben


----------



## Tazz (5. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Quatsch, natürlich *währt unser Ruhm ewig*.



Da bin ich auch für


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Quatsch, natürlich währt unser Ruhm ewig.


 
Ihr müsstet halt der Vollständigkeit halber und der objektiven Beurteilung wegen stets hinzufügen, dass in besagtem, ruhmreichen, vergangenen Winterpokal das TTL mit keinem Team am WP teilgenommen hatte .


----------



## Montana (5. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und wer hat es regional gewonnen?
> 
> Genau



Tzzzz  .... ganz toll  .... und welches Team hat davor 2 Jahre hintereinander _regional_ gewonnen und macht nicht so ein großes Palaver darum


----------



## Tazz (5. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Tzzzz  .... ganz toll  .... und welches Team hat davor 2 Jahre hintereinander _regional_ gewonnen und macht nicht so ein großes Palaver darum



Also wenn man es genau nimmt  .................war ich das Jahr zuvor auch dabei 



Ha ha ha ................ Mensch das gibt ne Party


----------



## ultra2 (5. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Tzzzz  .... ganz toll  .... und welches Team hat davor 2 Jahre hintereinander _regional_ gewonnen und macht nicht so ein großes Palaver darum



Ihr hattet jeweils weniger Punkte als wir und mindestens einen Stubenhocker. Da würde ich auch den Ball flacher halten.


----------



## Montana (5. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ihr hattet jeweils weniger Punkte als wir und mindestens einen Stubenhocker. Da würde ich auch den Ball flacher halten.



Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir im vorigen Jahr was anders Sinnvolles unternommen haben anstatt _ andauernd_ immer nur _stupide_ Fahrrad zu fahren.

Trotzden leicht verspätetet meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser großen Leistung


----------



## ultra2 (5. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir im vorigen Jahr was anders Sinnvolles unternommen haben anstatt _ andauernd_ immer nur _stupide_ Fahrrad zu fahren.
> 
> Trotzden leicht verspätetet meinen herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser großen Leistung



Ich bin mir auch sicher, das was immer ihr getrieben habt nicht unbedingt sinnvoller war. Und wenn sich jemand mit stupide auskennt...als alter KFLer

So und nun zurück zum Thema...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Ihr müsstet halt der Vollständigkeit halber und der objektiven Beurteilung wegen stets hinzufügen, dass in besagtem, ruhmreichen, vergangenen Winterpokal das TTL mit keinem Team am WP teilgenommen hatte .



Und was ist mit dieser Saison? 

Krampe - an schwächeln
Eifelwolf - gesundheitlich Eingeschränkt
Der Rest - leben die noch?

Also werde ich wohl alleine für die TTLer antreten müssen!


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. Oktober 2008)

Die Team-Übersicht wurde nun mit der Hilfe von *Marco* (Spooky) auf folgende Seite ausgelagert, da die Änderung des ersten Beitrages tatsächlich nur 720 Minuten nach Erstellung durchgeführt werden kann. Somit sind wir nun komplett Startklar und die Teams können sich finden


----------



## Deleted112725 (5. Oktober 2008)

Was sucht der Herr Izual denn bei SevenUp? 

Der fährt im PUSSYCLUB Team...


----------



## Eifelwolf (5. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dieser Saison?
> Krampe - an schwächeln
> 
> 
> ...


 


Krampe - an schwächeln Spart die Kräfte bereits für den WP auf!
Eifelwolf - gesundheitlich Eingeschränkt I'll be back again

Der Rest - leben die noch? Eigentlich kann es nur ein "vegetieren" sein


----------



## Andreas-MTB (5. Oktober 2008)

Schön Dich wieder an Board zu haben, Helmut.  Laß es ruhig angehen!


----------



## Kalinka (5. Oktober 2008)

*SpaßFrauenTeam*
selbstredend sind wir dabei:
*Harnas
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Frau P
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Rote Laterne
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Kalinka
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The Body
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*
und das Ehrenmitglied *Soka70*




Und das Ziel ist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


(im lokalen Frauenteamranking)


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Und was ist mit dieser Saison?
> 
> Krampe - an schwächeln
> Eifelwolf - gesundheitlich Eingeschränkt
> ...



Der Starke ist am Mächtigsten alleine!


Was fehlt den Kollegen denn???

Ansonsten wäre ich auch für 1000 Punkte gut, wobei ich glaube, dass das Szenario geändert werden soll. Aber ob's tatsächlich gelingt...


----------



## ultra2 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Ansonsten wäre ich auch für 1000 Punkte gut...



So so, ein stupider Radfahrer also.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin alt, die Kinder groß, was bleibt mir noch?


----------



## ralf (5. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich bin mir auch sicher, das was immer ihr getrieben habt nicht unbedingt sinnvoller war. Und wenn sich jemand mit stupide auskennt...als alter KFLer
> 
> So und nun zurück zum Thema...



... 

Was'n hier los? 
Also ich definiere *MICH* nicht über den WP. Macht halt ein wenig Spaß. Mehr nicht. 
Plazierungen sind *MIR* schei$$egal - auch die eigene! 
Das wahre Leben hält wirklich andere Herausforderungen bereit ... 
Jeder so wie er will ...

Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (5. Oktober 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Ich bin alt, die Kinder groß, was bleibt mir noch?



Du mußt dir halt irgendwas schön reden. Mensch Dieter, da muß es doch auch in deinem Leben was geben. Radfahren ist doch keine Lösung


----------



## DieKatze (6. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Radfahren ist doch keine Lösung



Eigentore sind doch immer noch die schönsten Tore.


----------



## ultra2 (6. Oktober 2008)

DieKatze schrieb:


> Eigentore sind doch immer noch die schönsten Tore.



Sorry, ich fürchte das verstehst du nicht.


----------



## DieKatze (6. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das verstehst du nicht.



Du kennst Nuhr? Hase, du verstehst mich offenbar nicht. Bin ich aber gewohnt . Das Vergnügen hat sozusagen nur einer. Ansonsten mache ich mir gerne einen Spaß. Aber tröste dich, deinesgleichen gibts nicht nur in diesem Forum.


----------



## ultra2 (6. Oktober 2008)

DieKatze schrieb:


> Du kennst Nuhr?



Ja, bin aber kein besonders großer Freund von ihm.



DieKatze schrieb:


> Hase, du verstehst mich offenbar nicht.



Ein eigentlich typischer Frauensatz.



DieKatze schrieb:


> Bin ich aber gewohnt.



Und deshalb habe ich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen.

So und jetzt zurück zum Thema.


----------



## DieKatze (6. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> So und jetzt zurück zum Thema.



Welches Thema? Deine Selbstbeweihräucherung......ach noch was...ich editiere schon mal gerne..wenn ich denke, dass mein Gegenüber mit meinen kurzen Statements überfordert ist.


----------



## ultra2 (6. Oktober 2008)

DieKatze schrieb:


> Welches Thema?



Zum Thema: Ich traue mich nur mit Zweitaccount das Maul aufzureißen.


----------



## DieKatze (6. Oktober 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Zum Thema: Ich traue mich nur mit Zweitaccount das Maul aufzureißen.



Da muss ich mal was richtig stellen. Ich bin kein Zweitaccount. Und niemand außer mir hat die Zugangsdaten zu diesen Account. Ist zwar schwer zu verstehen für dich, Hase, aber nicht alles , was deine kleine Welt übersteigt ist falsch oder gefährlich.  Und ich treib mich nur hier rum, weil ihr hier noch so niedlich naiv seid.


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. Oktober 2008)

Wer macht denn im  KFL-Team  mit 
Also ich wäre mit dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (6. Oktober 2008)

bernhardwalter schrieb:


> Wer macht denn im  KFL-Team  mit
> Also ich wäre mit dabei



Bin für zwei Teams: ein Schnellness und ein Wellnessteam... wäre doch ein spannender interner Wettkampf 

Wer ist' dabei? Würde dann das Schnellness-team übernehmen... die anderen können dann die Punkte einfahren : )

Gruß
Jörg


----------



## joscho (6. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Man mag es kaum glauben, aber die Tage werden wieder kürzer und der Winter kommt langsam aber sicher auf uns zu gefröstelt.
> Es ist Zeit für den WINTERPOKAL. (vermutlich Anfang November)



Hi,

es war doch mal im Gespräch die Regeln zu ändern, weiß jemand da etwas drüber  Machen wir regional ggf. unsere eigenen (bisherigen) 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## Derk (6. Oktober 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Ich bin alt, die Kinder groß, was bleibt mir noch?



Rheinländerin  
windschattenfahrerin


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. Oktober 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Rheinländerin
> windschattenfahrerin



Das ist schon richtig, doch muß ich meine Foltereinheiten begrenzen. So angenehm isses bei mir im Windschatten nämlich gar nicht.


@Katzenviech
Wenn du dich richtig austoben willst, lass dir Jungs hier in Ruhe und komm rüber zu uns, da hat noch jeder auf's Maul bekommen.


----------



## Delgado (6. Oktober 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Ich bin alt, die Kinder groß, was bleibt mir noch?




Second live?
Zweiter Frühling?
tbc ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (6. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Second live?
> Zweiter Frühling?
> tbc ...



Und ich dachte, du wärst im Trainingslager oder so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (6. Oktober 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Und ich dachte, du wärst im Trainingslager oder so



Nö, Saison ist seit gestern vorbei (leider )

Nächstes Highlight ist wohl der WP.

Und um hier jedem Katzenjammer mal einen Riegel vorzuschieben ....

Wir haben gewonnen


----------



## bernhardwalter (6. Oktober 2008)

Keine schlechte IdeeJörg,nur es zählt doch immer noch die reine Fahrzeit oder gibt es neue Regelnwie auch immer in einem der Teams würde ich mitfahren.

Gruß
Bernhard



Schnegge schrieb:


> Bin für zwei Teams: ein Schnellness und ein Wellnessteam... wäre doch ein spannender interner Wettkampf
> 
> Wer ist' dabei? Würde dann das Schnellness-team übernehmen... die anderen können dann die Punkte einfahren : )
> 
> ...


----------



## Spooky (6. Oktober 2008)

So, wir sind auch voll ... ständig:

Team SevenUp

http://www.mtbsite.de/


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. Oktober 2008)

Sag bloß du warst schon ohne uns auf dem Winzerfest und hast dort Holzlarer getroffen.


----------



## Spooky (6. Oktober 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Sag bloß du warst schon ohne uns auf dem Winzerfest und hast dort Holzlarer getroffen.



yep, der lag da noch rum von gestern 

Apropos voll, ich krieg grad voll den Hals wenn ich so rausgucke, sch... Wetter


----------



## tanjaa (6. Oktober 2008)

hallo zusammen

komme aus einem Dorf bei Königswinter und wollte mal fragen ob bei euch noch ein platz im Winterpokal frei ist. Bin letztes Jahr auch mitgefahren,ist ein netter ansporn . Grußtanjaa


----------



## Deleted112725 (6. Oktober 2008)

So, nachdem mein Mann ja scheinbar in ein anderes Team abgewandert ist  geht der 

PUSSYCLUB

mit sage und schreibe 1 Mitglied an den Start, nämlich mir!!!


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. Oktober 2008)

Ni©ki schrieb:


> PUSSYCLUB


Vielleicht wäre das auch eine Alternative für tanjaa!?


----------



## MTB-Kao (6. Oktober 2008)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Bin für zwei Teams: ein Schnellness und ein Wellnessteam... wäre doch ein spannender interner Wettkampf
> 
> Wer ist' dabei? Würde dann das Schnellness-team übernehmen... die anderen können dann die Punkte einfahren : )
> 
> ...



Wäre bei Schnellness dabei  (wenn ich darf und meine Frau keinen Marathon laufen will)...


----------



## Kalinka (6. Oktober 2008)

Ni©ki schrieb:


> So, nachdem mein Mann ja scheinbar in ein anderes Team abgewandert ist  geht der
> PUSSYCLUB
> mit sage und schreibe 1 Mitglied an den Start, nämlich mir!!!


Tja, die Männer...selbst ist die Frau Nicki! Frag mal Sonja=Soka70...die hat Lissy ihren Platz bei uns abgetreten...vielleicht mag sie ja doch im Team fahren. Klasse Name übrigens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (6. Oktober 2008)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Klasse Name übrigens



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYeTy5OSKXw

Ohne Worte


----------



## Tazz (6. Oktober 2008)

joscho schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYeTy5OSKXw
> 
> Ohne Worte




................................

​


----------



## DieKatze (6. Oktober 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> @Katzenviech
> Wenn du dich richtig austoben willst, lass dir Jungs hier in Ruhe und komm rüber zu uns, da hat noch jeder auf's Maul bekommen.



Oh, danke, wenn ich mal wieder spielen will, komme ich gerne auf deine Einladung zurück


----------



## Rheinländerin (7. Oktober 2008)

Derk schrieb:


> Rheinländerin
> windschattenfahrerin


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Oktober 2008)

*Es geht los!* 

Hier steht etwas zum Regelwerk für die WP-Saison 2008/2009. Große Unterschiede zu den Vorjahren sehe ich, bis auf diesen humanen Passus hier....

_Wenn jemand betrügt oder es versucht und das herauskommt, werden ihm die Punkte, die er durch den Betrug bekommen wollte, von der Gesamtpunktzahl abgezogen!_

nicht. "Rolle" zählt immer noch soviel wie "Wind, Wetter, Matsch".


----------



## Montana (7. Oktober 2008)

Schön Helmut, dass Du wieder mitmachst und das auch noch als Nr.1  

Gruß

Guido



Eifelwolf schrieb:


> *Es geht los!*
> 
> Hier steht etwas zum Regelwerk für die WP-Saison 2008/2009. Große Unterschiede zu den Vorjahren sehe ich, bis auf diesen humanen Passus hier....
> 
> ...


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Oktober 2008)

Dir entgeht aber auch nix..... ! Immerhin, somit habe auch ich zumindest zeitweise einmal das Ranking angeführt .


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> "Rolle" zählt immer noch soviel wie "Wind, Wetter, Matsch".



Wie lange hältst du es denn auf der Rolle aus - gemessen, nicht gefühlt oder geschätzt?


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Oktober 2008)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:


> Wie lange hältst du es denn auf der Rolle aus - gemessen, nicht gefühlt oder geschätzt?


 
Mit viel Überwindung und gutem Fernsehprogramm: Zwei Minuten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChaosRaven (7. Oktober 2008)

Ich würde da auch mitmachen wollen - allerdings mehr zum Spaße denn zum tödlichen Ernst. Falls also ein Team nicht nur Gewinnen möchte und zufällig im Raum Siegburg Zuhause wäre, hätte ich da evtl. Interesse. 
Ach ja, wäre mein erster WP.


----------



## grüner Frosch (8. Oktober 2008)

Es sind noch Plätze in Team Tombur Light frei

@Eifelwolf - Team ist gegründet


----------



## Montana (8. Oktober 2008)

Keine* rocking snow flakes * mehr 

Dafür gibt es jetzt regional _bikekillers klamot... _... sorry ... _bikekillers-die-schönsten-Trikots-der Welt-Laden _ Team


*@ Eifelwolf*

 Wir müssen ja trainieren 

Was ist mit Focus und Venne?


----------



## Delgado (8. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Keine* rocking snow flakes * mehr
> 
> Dafür gibt es jetzt regional _bikekillers klamot... _... sorry ... _bikekillers-die-schönsten-Trikots-der Welt-Laden _ Team



Und:

www.biketags.de feat. Endorphinjunkies 

Auch regional mit Solanum, mir, und den Anderen aus den Kölner Randgebieten 

- Ost-Köln = Sauerland (Katrin)
- Süd-Köln = Taunus/Schwarzwald (Simon und Joe)


----------



## Udo1 (8. Oktober 2008)

ChaosRaven schrieb:


> Ich würde da auch mitmachen wollen - allerdings mehr zum Spaße denn zum tödlichen Ernst. Falls also ein Team nicht nur Gewinnen möchte und zufällig im Raum Siegburg Zuhause wäre, hätte ich da evtl. Interesse.
> Ach ja, wäre mein erster WP.


 
Kannst ja Dich ja mal beim Team Project-2010 Teamkommandeur ist Kettenfresser anmelden, er ist zur Zeit noch Einzelkämpfer, das ist ja wohl dann Deine Gegend.


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> *@ Eifelwolf*
> 
> Wir müssen ja trainieren
> 
> Was ist mit Focus und Venne?


 
Das stimmt (leider), und zwar gewaltig ! Aber man munkelt da ja von einem Wiederaufleben eines bisher einmaligen Mega-Events in K (bitte vorher klären, ob was gegessen wird oder nicht )... da freue ich mich schon richtig auf so manche Trainingseinheit !

F-Rider lebt nun hinter den sieben Bergen, weit wech. V-Rider wird, was ich so der Zeitung entnehme, derzeit beruflich ziemlich beansprucht sein. Leider gab es dieses Jahr nur kurze Lebenszeichen von ihm. Schade, sein unnachahmliches "F u c k" auf den Touren vermisse ich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (8. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Das stimmt (leider), und zwar gewaltig ! Aber man munkelt da ja von einem Wiederaufleben eines bisher einmaligen Mega-Events in K (bitte vorher klären, ob was gegessen wird oder nicht )... da freue ich mich schon richtig auf so manche Trainingseinheit !
> 
> F-Rider lebt nun hinter den sieben Bergen, weit wech. V-Rider wird, was ich so der Zeitung entnehme, derzeit beruflich ziemlich beansprucht sein. Leider gab es dieses Jahr nur kurze Lebenszeichen von ihm. Schade, sein unnachahmliches "F u c k" auf den Touren vermisse ich!



Du wirst natürlich als einer der Ersten ganz sicher rechtzeitig informiert 
... wir können dann auch was essen oder noch besser trinken gehen ..

Wie sieht es aus mit einer bewährten _ca. St.Martins night ride_ rund um das Eifelwolf Revier? 

Übrigens sehr schade mit den F+V Ridern 

Gruß Guido


----------



## ChaosRaven (8. Oktober 2008)

Udo1 schrieb:


> Kannst ja Dich ja mal beim Team Project-2010 Teamkommandeur ist Kettenfresser anmelden, er ist zur Zeit noch Einzelkämpfer, das ist ja wohl dann Deine Gegend.



Danke für die Info. Gleich mal Sven nerven.


----------



## Delgado (10. Oktober 2008)

Heute Morgen hatte ich den Eindruck es sei bereits Winterpokalzeit.

4°C auf der Fahrt zur Arbeit


----------



## Bikenstoffel (10. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Das stimmt (leider), und zwar gewaltig ! Aber man munkelt da ja von einem Wiederaufleben eines bisher einmaligen Mega-Events in K (bitte vorher klären, ob was gegessen wird oder nicht )und ob ein Kölsch getrunken wird... da freue ich mich schon richtig auf so manche Trainingseinheit !



Der Zusatz fehlte noch


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. Oktober 2008)

Delgado schrieb:


> Heute Morgen hatte ich den Eindruck es sei bereits Winterpokalzeit.
> 
> 4°C auf der Fahrt zur Arbeit



Entweder du wohnst in Puchulkistan oder hast 'nen Puchulken-Job: bei mir waren es 7.6°C auf 126m über NN.


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. Oktober 2008)

Hast Du einen warmen Hintern?

Bei mir waren es 5,0 Grad auf 85 Meter Meereshöhe um 7.05 Uhr!


----------



## Montana (10. Oktober 2008)

Bikenstoffel schrieb:


> Der Zusatz fehlte noch



Christoph  mensch stimmt ja, du warst ja auch dabei.
Wir haben uns ja ewig nicht mehr gesehen 

Gruß _Guido_


----------



## Bikenstoffel (10. Oktober 2008)

Montana schrieb:


> Christoph  mensch stimmt ja, du warst ja auch dabei.
> Wir haben uns ja ewig nicht mehr gesehen
> 
> Gruß _Guido_



Grüße zurück 

Spätestens beim "kölschen Nightride" werden wir uns wieder sehen.

Viele Grüße an die andere Aggerseite
Christoph


----------



## Wüstenhund (12. Oktober 2008)

hallöchen in die Runde. Wie schauen denn Eure Aktivitäten in Köln im Winter aus? Spinning? F-Studio? Regelmäßige Treffen?

Ich bin seit Juli nach Köln immigriert und suche noch Trainings-Anschluß... und mein WP-Konto muss dieses Jahr mal etwas ansteigen 

Gruß vom Hund


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hast Du einen warmen Hintern?
> 
> Bei mir waren es 5,0 Grad auf 85 Meter Meereshöhe um 7.05 Uhr!



Die Frage hätte ich eher von Delgado erwartet, du alter Flachlandbiker!


@Wüstenhund
Beiken wäre doch eine gute Sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (12. Oktober 2008)

@Hammelhetzer klar, aber es kann ja auch mal regnen ;-)


----------



## joscho (12. Oktober 2008)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> hallöchen in die Runde. Wie schauen denn Eure Aktivitäten in Köln im Winter aus? Spinning?



albern



> F-Studio?


albern



> Regelmäßige Treffen?


Ja, zum radeln. Zum echten - nicht überdacht und auch nicht mit der Rolle im Garten


----------



## Marc B (17. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich habe soeben ein Team gegründet für Biker aus der ehemaligen Hauptstadt. Wäre cool, wenn sich Gleichgesinnte für die Gruppe finden würden

>>> Zum Team <<<

Beste Grüße,
Marc


----------



## Kettenfresser (21. Oktober 2008)

So werde es dieses Jahr auch mal versuchen 

Für das *Team Project-2010* treten in die Pedalen 

*BulliOlli   *

*Campari79* 

*Kettenfresser  *

*ronald-s77  *

*Thunderstuck   *

Ziel ist es anzukommen


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Oktober 2008)

Als Verteidiger der Bronzemedaille ist SportsInTeam natürlich wieder in der Pflicht. Wir haben uns auf dem Transfermarkt umgesehen, gut eingekauft und verstärkt. Mit dabei sind im Winterpokal 2008/2009:

stahlgabi
Ninaskateson
wogru
mikel.j
Stefan_SIT
Mit dem *platinman* haben wir zwar wg. fehlender "Dokumentationsmotivation" auch einen Leistungsträger abgegeben, trotzdem wird es schwer, an uns vorbei zu kommen. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2008)

Als zwei Plätze besser platziertes Team als die SIT's melden wir uns unverändert an:

TEAM III
Tazz
abgehtdiepost
joscho
Konzufius
ultra2

@Stefan_SIT - mal sehen ob wir uns vorbeimogeln können


----------



## Stefan_SIT (22. Oktober 2008)

Voller Demut und Zurückhaltung würden wir uns wieder über den 3. Platz freuen. Am Denkmal unserer großen Vorbilder aus dem Team III werden wir noch nicht einmal versuchen zu kratzen.  

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Enrgy (24. Oktober 2008)

Hallöle,

die Wupperfrogs haben sich auch formiert: 

* Manni
* Enrgy
* Zachi
* guerman79
* TomCanyon


----------



## Razzor (24. Oktober 2008)

Das Team "Team Wahner Heide" sucht noch Mitglieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (24. Oktober 2008)

Das Team Tomburg sucht keine Mitglieder


----------



## ultra2 (24. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das Team Tomburg sucht keine Mitglieder



Ohne Zukäufe bekommt ihr die Sollstärke auch nicht mehr zusammen.


----------



## flämischer löwe (24. Oktober 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das Team Tomburg sucht keine Mitglieder


 Bin leider vergeben.
Alles Gute wünsche ich euch.

Schon gesehen?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7322

Wahrscheinlich zu weit für euch. Schade


----------



## Handlampe (24. Oktober 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich zu weit für euch. Schade




Zu weit wohl nicht

Guckst du hier


....obwohl....bei den Wetteraussichten.....doch zu weit


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Oktober 2008)

So, unser Team ist VOLL

    * Eifelwolf
    * Daywalker74
    * surftigresa
    * meg-71
    * grüner Frosch


Wünsche Euch vieeel gutes Wetter und einen verletzungsfreien Winterpokal.

P.S. Der teaminterne Gewinner bekommt von mir ein Eis ausgegeben!


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> So, unser Team ist VOLL
> ...


 
Prost! 
Viermal "Tomburg" und einmal "Frauenquote" -> Qualitätsmischung!





grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ...P.S. Der teaminterne Gewinner bekommt von mir ein Eis ausgegeben!


 
Matthäus 20,16: "So werden die Letzten die Ersten und die Ersten die Letzten sein". Also her mit dem Eis !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Oktober 2008)

Eifelwolf schrieb:


> Prost!
> Viermal "Tomburg" und einmal "Frauenquote" -> Qualitätsmischung!
> 
> 
> ...



Nix da, nur der mit den meisten Punkten bekommt eins! Außerdem könntest Du mit dem Radel zur Arbeit anreisen, macht täglich ca. 6 Punkte aus, anschließend etwas die NW-Stöcke schwingen und wöchentlich einen NR - schon hast Du eine ganz gute Bilanz Am Wochenende etwas Skilanglauf auf dem Feldberg, geht ja momentan schon und Du zählst schon zu den Favoriten.

Außerdem, ich bin ja nicht so kniestig wie Du, und verspreche nur 1 bis 2 Bällchen. Nein - bei mir gibt es ganze 3 Bällchen!!! 

@ Melanie:Bonus an unsere Frauenquote: Teamintern zählen die Punkte 1/3 mehr!


----------



## Enrgy (30. Oktober 2008)

Daywalker74 nicht mehr im TT-Urteam?! SKANDAL!!


----------



## Eifelwolf (30. Oktober 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Nix da, nur der mit den meisten Punkten bekommt eins! Außerdem könntest Du mit dem Radel zur Arbeit anreisen, macht täglich ca. 6 Punkte aus, ...


 
6,5 Km zur Arbeitsstelle in 45 Minuten entspricht einer durchschnittlichen Geschwindigkeit von 8,7 km/h... . Gut, werde ich mich also im WP daran orientieren. Aber danke für die Aufnahme ins Team !



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ...Am Wochenende etwas Skilanglauf auf dem Feldberg, geht ja momentan schon ...


 

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..... :


----------



## ultra2 (3. November 2008)

Wann macht den der Spooky die heimische Liste?


----------



## Spooky (3. November 2008)

Hab die ersten paar Teams eingetragen. 

Jetzt ist allerdings der Ralf gefragt, weil sein Java-Programm vom letzten Jahr nicht mehr funzt. Die Struktur der Ranking-Seiten hat sich etwas geändert:

Letztes Jahr:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teamranking?page=x

jetzt:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/team_ranking/index/page:x

TeamDetails

Letztes Jahr:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/details/<id>

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/<id>

Die beiden entsprechenden Variablen habe ich angepasst. Trotzdem bekomme ich noch ein:

Ungueltige HTML-Seite beim Lesen des Rankings (keine Teams gefunden).


Grüße
Marco


----------



## kamikaze68 (4. November 2008)

Hallo,
kurze Vorstellung eines weiteren Teams aus der Region:
Team *What goes up must come down!*
- kamikaze68 
- michi67


Bei der Gelegenheit möchte ich mich bei den Jungs vom gestrigen Nightride im 7Gb bedanken - super Strecke und der Glühwein danach schwer zu toppen!


----------



## Schnegge (4. November 2008)

So, die KFL Schnellnesser haben's auch geschafft:

Hier die offizielle Besetzung (inkl. Warmduscher-Abteilung )

*KFL - Team SF*

MTB-Kao
asphaltjunkie
FranG (WD)
gülle
schnegge​

.


----------



## flämischer löwe (4. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wann macht den der Spooky die heimische Liste?


 
Langsam, langsam hat doch erst gestern angefangen.
Wenn wir vor euch sind.


----------



## MieMaMeise (4. November 2008)

Hab jetzt nochmal Teams nachgetragen die ich auf Anhieb gefunden habe. Ich hoffe mal, dass das auslese Problem bald behoben ist


----------



## Spooky (4. November 2008)

Danke Daniel,

an alle Teams die noch in die Liste wollen, bitte hier den Teamnamen incl. der TeamID posten.

Danke !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (4. November 2008)

Das Team Holladijo - der Berg ruft ist auch wieder vollständig.

Sunnybubbles
hama687
Jerd
Stefan79
Schildbürger


----------



## Ommer (4. November 2008)

Der Trödelkönig und sein Gefolge sind auch dabei:

thea
Brocher
üwe73
Bikefreak66
Ommer

=  Team Trödelkönig




Gruß
Achim


----------



## Konfuzius (4. November 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hab die ersten paar Teams eingetragen.
> 
> Jetzt ist allerdings der Ralf gefragt, weil sein Java-Programm vom letzten Jahr nicht mehr funzt. Die Struktur der Ranking-Seiten hat sich etwas geändert:
> 
> ...



Hi Marco,

sorry, das hab ich gerade erst gelesen. 
Das Skript ist angepasst und Dir zugemailt.

Viel Erfolg! 

Ralf


----------



## Spooky (5. November 2008)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hi Marco,
> 
> sorry, das hab ich gerade erst gelesen.
> Das Skript ist angepasst und Dir zugemailt.
> ...


Und jetzt auch wieder eingebaut, Danke !!!

Die Seite wird jetzt wieder, wie im letzten Jahr stündlich aktualisiert.

Für alle hier nochmal der Link:

http://www.mtbsite.de/


Grüße
Marco


----------



## joscho (5. November 2008)

Danke Marco, danke Ralf


----------



## bibi1952 (5. November 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Und jetzt auch wieder eingebaut, Danke !!!
> 
> Die Seite wird jetzt wieder, wie im letzten Jahr stündlich aktualisiert.
> 
> ...



Hallo,
wir gehören auch in dieser Region. Ich wußte nicht, dass ihr das Naafbachtal schon zum Ausland zählt
VG Werner

[URL=http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Cheetah (5. November 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir gehören auch in dieser Region. Ich wußte nicht, dass ihr das Naafbachtal schon zum Ausland zählt
> VG Werner
> 
> ...



Ihr gehört schon zur unserer Region, nur eure Sportart passt nicht! Im Schlamm suhlen ist keine MTB Sportart.


----------



## Spooky (5. November 2008)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir gehören auch in dieser Region. Ich wußte nicht, dass ihr das Naafbachtal schon zum Ausland zählt
> VG Werner
> 
> ...



Naafbachtal ?! Kenn ich nicht, bin ich noch nie gefahren - Das muß Ausland sein 

Habe euch eingetragen


----------



## bibi1952 (5. November 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Naafbachtal ?! Kenn ich nicht, bin ich noch nie gefahren - Das muß Ausland sein
> 
> Habe euch eingetragen



Danke!

Heute werde ich mal ein paar Punkte machen.[url=http://www.smilies.4-user.de]
	
[/URL]

Vg Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (5. November 2008)

Ich glaube es fehlen noch:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/132

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/89

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/142

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/138

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/429

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/82

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/94

Bei denen weiß ich es nicht so recht

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/7


----------



## wogru (5. November 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Und jetzt auch wieder eingebaut, Danke !!!
> 
> Die Seite wird jetzt wieder, wie im letzten Jahr stündlich aktualisiert.
> 
> ...



Kannst du noch ein weiteres Team aufnehmen ?
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/361


----------



## konsors (5. November 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Und jetzt auch wieder eingebaut, Danke !!!
> 
> Die Seite wird jetzt wieder, wie im letzten Jahr stündlich aktualisiert.
> 
> ...


Wäre nett uns auch auf zu nehmen. Danke!
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/280


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2008)

Das Lieblings Team von Team III fehlt.
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/91

Und unsere 2. Mannschaft (Frauschaft).
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/239

Danke für die Arbeit.


----------



## joscho (5. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das Lieblings Team von Team III fehlt.
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/91



Wir dachten ihr wolltet regional Erste werden und macht deshalb eine eigene Liste


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2008)

Ihr könnt nicht ohne uns, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (5. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ihr könnt nicht ohne uns, oder ?



Nein können wir nicht. Haben es aber versucht.



*Auch von mir ein Dank an Marco, Rallef,...*





...meinen Eltern, dem gesamtem TEAM ohne die ich heute nicht hierstehen würde,..


----------



## joscho (5. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Ihr könnt nicht ohne uns, oder ?



Natürlich nicht


----------



## ultra2 (5. November 2008)

Könnten wir es nicht so machen, das die drei jeweils Letztplatzierten eines Monats absteigen in irgendein düsseldorflokales Ranking abgeschoben werden?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Könnten wir es nicht so machen, das die drei jeweils Letztplatzierten eines Monats absteigen in irgendein düsseldorflokales Ranking abgeschoben werden?




Scheut ihr den Vergleich mit uns oder warum wollt ihr nicht mehr dabei sein???

Team III nach D-dorf abschieben - wie hammer's denn!


----------



## ultra2 (5. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Scheut ihr den Vergleich mit uns oder warum wollt ihr nicht mehr dabei sein???



Seit ihr dieses Jahr überhaupt dabei? Ich finde euch gar nicht?

Oder muß ich auf die 2. Seite gehen?


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. November 2008)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Seit ihr dieses Jahr überhaupt dabei? Ich finde euch gar nicht?
> 
> Oder muß ich auf die 2. Seite gehen?


Die Formkurve muss ja auch gegen Winterende noch ansteigen können...jetzt alles zu verpulvern halten wir für keine gute Idee


----------



## ultra2 (5. November 2008)

Marco, kannst du bitte die hier:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/91

noch mit aufnehmen. Im großen WP gehen sie uns sonst verloren.


----------



## ultra2 (5. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Die Formkurve muss ja auch gegen Winterende noch ansteigen können...jetzt alles zu verpulvern halten wir für keine gute Idee



Ich behaupte mal wir rollen uns noch bis Januar nur ein.


----------



## Anfaenger64 (5. November 2008)

flämischer löwe schrieb:


> Das Lieblings Team von Team III fehlt.
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/91
> 
> Und unsere 2. Mannschaft (Frauschaft).
> ...






ultra2 schrieb:


> Marco, kannst du bitte die hier:
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/91
> 
> noch mit aufnehmen. Im großen WP gehen sie uns sonst verloren.



Wie jetzt? Zählen wir etwa doppelt???


----------



## ultra2 (5. November 2008)

Anfaenger64 schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Zählen wir etwa doppelt???



Ich wollte euer Bemühen um Einlass in den erlauchten Kreis lediglich unterstützen.

Aber punktemäßig könntet ihr es momentan gebrauchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (5. November 2008)

Jetzt sind schon 30 Teams im Lokal-Ranking. Vergleich: letztes Jahr 23 

Und das trotz dem Austieg einiger etablierter Teams


----------



## rockforce (5. November 2008)

Könntet ihr noch das Team RSV Euskirchen hinzufügen ?
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/151

wäre klasse !


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2008)

Tolle Beteiligung im Lokalranking und hoffentlich frei von Diskussionen und Falsch-Eintragern etc...

Ansonsten schon mal vielen Dank für das Anlegen und die Pflege des Lokalrankings, eine wunderbare Sache!!!

Hoffe, wir können darauf mal auf einen Glühwein oder ein Bierchen anstoßen... 

schöne grüße
sun909


----------



## flämischer löwe (5. November 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hoffe, wir können darauf mal auf einen Glühwein oder ein Bierchen anstoßen...
> 
> schöne grüße
> sun909


 
Gerne


----------



## Spooky (5. November 2008)

rockforce schrieb:


> Könntet ihr noch das Team RSV Euskirchen hinzufügen ?
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/151
> 
> wäre klasse !



drin



sun909 schrieb:


> Tolle Beteiligung im Lokalranking und hoffentlich frei von Diskussionen und Falsch-Eintragern etc...
> 
> Ansonsten schon mal vielen Dank für das Anlegen und die Pflege des Lokalrankings, eine wunderbare Sache!!!
> 
> ...



Wann ? Wo ?   


Grüße
Marco


----------



## ChaosRaven (5. November 2008)

Irgendwie funktioniert bei mir der Link unter dem WP-Team-Bildchen nicht für die Forensignatur.
Kann mir mal wer erklären, warum das bei Anderen klappt?!


----------



## rockforce (6. November 2008)

danke


----------



## wogru (6. November 2008)

Irgendwann hat das Lokalforum mehr Teams im Ranking als der WP  Ich finde es auf jeden Fall interessanter als das normale WP-Ranking


----------



## supasini (6. November 2008)

ich kann zwar das Lokalranking nicht aufrufen (Seitenfehler) und somit nicht überprüfen, ob wir drin sind, aber sicherheithalber unsere Meldung: 
http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/57
uns gibt's auch hier! (5 mehr oder weniger alte Säcke aus Euskirchen)
Und schonmal vielen Dank für die Erstellung des Lokalrankings!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (6. November 2008)

supasini schrieb:


> ich kann zwar das Lokalranking nicht aufrufen (Seitenfehler)



http://www.mtbsite.de/

Funktioniert (wie immer) - und ihr seit gelistet.


----------



## supasini (6. November 2008)

supi - jetzt tut's auch bei mir! kommt sofort wieder in die Favoritenliste


----------



## destille (14. November 2008)

Könntet ihr auch noch das Team "Flotte Lotten" aufnehmen.
Alles nette Bikerinnen aus Bergisch Gladbach.

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/299

Danke und Grüße


----------



## wogru (14. November 2008)

destille schrieb:


> Könntet ihr auch noch das Team "Flotte Lotten" aufnehmen.
> Alles nette Bikerinnen aus Bergisch Gladbach.
> 
> http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/299
> ...



Eh, die spinnen ja alle !!


----------



## destille (14. November 2008)

wogru schrieb:


> Eh, die spinnen ja alle !!



Es werden immer mehr

Gruß Günter


----------



## MieMaMeise (14. November 2008)

destille schrieb:


> Könntet ihr auch noch das Team "Flotte Lotten" aufnehmen.


Hatte das gestern nicht mehr geschafft. Jetzt sind sie aber drin. Dauert kurz bis die Daten aktualisiert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## destille (14. November 2008)

Sorry, das ich so ungeduldig war, konnte aber nicht sehen ob meine Mail rausgegangen war.......

Grüße Günter


----------



## Enrgy (14. November 2008)

destille schrieb:


> Könntet ihr auch noch das Team "Flotte Lotten" aufnehmen.
> Alles nette Bikerinnen aus Bergisch Gladbach.



unglaublich, direkt auf Platz 1 gelandet...


----------



## Spooky (14. November 2008)

Hi, 

habe eure derzeitigen Punkte mal händisch nachgetragen. 

Zur Zeit gibt's aber noch ein Problem mit dem HTML-Parser, wodurch eure Einträge nicht automatisch aktualisiert werden können.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## wogru (14. November 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe eure derzeitigen Punkte mal händisch nachgetragen.
> 
> ...



Hä, wer macht Probleme ? Dem schicke ich meine Brüder


----------



## Kalinka (14. November 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> Hi,
> habe eure derzeitigen Punkte mal händisch nachgetragen.
> Zur Zeit gibt's aber noch ein Problem mit dem HTML-Parser, wodurch eure Einträge nicht automatisch aktualisiert werden können.
> Grüße
> Marco


Ich versteh nur Bahnhof 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber viieelen Dank überhaupt für Deine Mühe


----------



## Spooky (14. November 2008)

Sodele,

der böse Parser wurde jetzt dank Ralf @ Konfuzius auch wieder zur Mitarbeit überredet. Anscheind haben die Drohungen geholfen. 

Vergesst im Übrigen bei den Dankesbekundungen nicht den Ralf und den Daniel (aka der Kleene oder auch MieMaMeise), das ist kein Solo-Projekt von mir.

Hier nochmal der Link (sollte irgendwer die Seite noch nicht gebookmarkt haben):

http://www.mtbsite.de/


Grüße
Marco


----------

